# Yakima High Roller susceptible to theft???



## Mo$ey (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

I just installed my new High Roller and I cant seem to find a way to "lock it down", to prevent someone from stealling it from off of my rack. I have no issues with locking the bike to the rack, but what about the rack to the rails.

With my Thule, the lock that secures the fork to the rack also locks down the casing over the nuts that loosen off the front mount.

Am I missing an obvious solution or will my rack be at constantly at the risk of thef when I leave my car at trail heads.

Thanks in advance?

Kane


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mo$ey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed my new High Roller and I cant seem to find a way to "lock it down", to prevent someone from stealling it from off of my rack. I have no issues with locking the bike to the rack, but what about the rack to the rails.
> 
> ...


*Mo$ey* -

Simultaneously secure your Yakima High Roller two ways:

1. Secure the High Roller to the cross-bar using the Yakima SKS Accessory Lock Housing + Yakima SKS Lock Core.

2. When not transporting, secure the High Roller to the cross bar using the integrated cable lock + Yakima SKS Lock Core (e.g. You can efficiently thread, and lock, the integrated cable lock around rear cross-bar and then through the small wheel hoop.)

Yakima SKS Lock Housing:









Product Info:
http://www.cracksandracks.com/yakima-7220-sks-accessory-lock-housing-p-303.html

http://www.yakima.com/shop/racksystems/security/accessory-lock-housing

----------

The SKS Lock Cores come in 6, 8, 10, and 12 packs so that you can purchase the exact number of Lock Cores to meet your needs.

For example:
I purchased a 12-pack of SKS Lock Cores so that I have one-key access to the Q-Towers, bike cable locks, bike rack lock, and ski racks.

Side note:
Also, be certain that you've installed the _front baseplate mounting bolts_ per the installation instructions.

I've seen installations where the baseplate mounting bolts were incorrectly installed _upside-down_, thus leaving the thumbwheel lock nuts exposed, unsecured, and easily accessible....and your High Roller vulnerable.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Replace the Yakima wing nuts with locknuts and washers. There aren't to many thieves willing to dedicate the time (and carry the tools) to swipe it.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

SSearchVT said:


> Replace the Yakima wing nuts with locknuts and washers. There aren't to many thieves willing to dedicate the time (and carry the tools) to swipe it.


That's the cheapest and easiest way to make it less desirable to thieves. In reality all the lock cores do is keep honest people honest.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

wheelerfreak said:


> That's the cheapest and easiest way to make it less desirable to thieves. In reality all the lock cores do is keep honest people honest.


Every little bit helps as I too replaced the thumb-wheels with lock nuts and washers.

Anyone spending the amount of money required to purchase a rack system, crossbars, and a pair of HighRollers (or any other bike mount system) would be wise not to scrimp, or balk, at purchasing lock-cores (or lock accessories) to help secure their investment....it's not worth the hassle or potential loss.

In the end, a determined thief would only need a socket-wrench, a long adjustable wrench, a bolt cutter, some muscle, and a few minutes to score a roof bike mount.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Bambi19 said:


> Every little bit helps as I too replaced the thumb-wheels with lock nuts and washers.
> 
> Anyone spending the amount of money required to purchase a rack system, crossbars, and a pair of HighRollers (or any other bike mount system) would be wise not to scrimp, or balk, at purchasing lock-cores (or lock accessories) to help secure their investment....it's not worth the hassle or potential loss.
> 
> In the end, a determined thief would only need a socket-wrench, a long adjustable wrench, a bolt cutter, some muscle, and a few minutes to score a roof bike mount.


Bike and ski racks basically secure a bag of money to your car (be it a bike, kayak, or skis). If a thief wants it - it'll be thiers. Cordless sawzalls were the tool of choice for catalytic converter thefts... I look at locks and hardware as a way to make it more difficult.

I've also had the locks on racks rust. Basic nuts and bolts have a lot more margin for error over the finer workings of lock cores...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

A battery powered sawzall will go through your thule or yak bars in under a minute. I trimmed the ends off my Thule bars to make it more trim on the car and I was amazed at how fast it went.

J.


----------

